
About SPARK 2014 - Tomte
http://www.spark-2014.org/about
======
nickpsecurity
Three examples of it used in significant projects:

[http://ironsides.martincarlisle.com](http://ironsides.martincarlisle.com)

[http://www.adacore.com/knowledge/technical-
papers/sparkskein...](http://www.adacore.com/knowledge/technical-
papers/sparkskein/)

[https://muen.codelabs.ch](https://muen.codelabs.ch)

